
Ask HN: What are good ways to find other young professionals in your area? - kreeWall
I live in a college town that doesn&#x27;t have a lot of stuff going on - how do you make friends as an adult?
======
myinitialsaretk
I've been in that same situation.

I've made friends from co-working spaces and surprisingly a few friends from
going to a few off the beaten track meetup(.com)'s

Best advice is to just put yourself out there and remind yourself that good
friendships take a while.

~~~
kreeWall
Thanks for the great advice!

